# Cutting weight precontest



## widehips71 (May 22, 2014)

I'd like to see a thread on how guys prefer to cut weight for a meet without losing too much strength


----------



## Joliver (May 22, 2014)

There are many subtle levels of cutting weight.  

Easy methods (no risk...most likely beneficial)

1) Control the E2. Keeps the water weight down.
2) Reduce your sodium.  Keeps the water weight down.
3) Increase you General Physical Preparedness work up.  Sled work.  More weight, distance, intensity, or time--increase a few of these and you will drop weight.  Be careful not to make this true cardio  Sled work is for lactic acid tolerance and GPP in the legs and core.  But you will drop fat.  Dont rely on this for weight reduction during your peaking phase.
4) Drop the orals that cause water retention.

Harder methods (some are risky and I do not recommend them to novices)

1) Diuretics
2) Sweating off more than 8lbs.  Strokes happen.  If your blood is thickened from AAS and you drop weight this way, you may be asking for one.
3) Laxatives.  Dehydration is fun, no?  Magnesium citrate oral solutions will drop the weight, but will dehydrate you rapidly.  

There are others, but they begin to push the envelope.  

As always, never embark on a radical cut if you don't have access to an IV or professional medical help.  Once you pass a certain point of dehydration, you will effectively limit your body's ability to rehydrate by adding sodium and drinking.  

You do it wrong, and you will be weak as a wilted flower's stem.  Do it right, and you will be the biggest guy in your weight class.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 22, 2014)

Ive met so many people that give out advice in this area and they don't know shit.  Every gym has that kid that was given a stop watch and he thinks its a diploma.  This can be dangerous if not done right.  Truth is, if your not already in good shape cardiovascular included you can get hurt.  This is the best thing that worked for me.


1st breakfast-oatmeal 1 cup, 2  bananas or egg whites
2nd breakfast- protein shake, raw oats (one cup) or Greek yogurt and bananas
1st lunch- 1 cup raw tuna, 1-2 steamed rice/or rice cakes 
2nd lunch- protein shake- cup of almonds, more yogurt
1st supper- 6-8 oz chicken breast, carrots or spinach
2nd supper-same as last with 

Keep sugars down. You cant have a cheat meal.  

This is what I ate.  Basically half what you would normally eat/drink.

I only drink water with the meals and work outs.  I didnt load up on water either.
Hit the sauna 30 min at a time never more than twice per day.(never get in sauna after cardio wait at least an hour) keep moving for that hour.  If you go twice per day spread the sauna visits out at least 5 hrs.
Jump rope, or your favorite cardio with sweats and beanie 
Be careful and watch your body temp as your water consumption is down by almost half, if you get too hot cool off with cold water behind neck, wrists and chest or get in the shower or pool especially in the summer.  You'll know your getting too hot when you feel cool all the sudden...time to rest and cool off.  Call it a day if you have to.

Keep lifting add higher reps.  Push yourself here not on the cardio side, wait about 3 days into the cut to push yourself in cardio.  Especially in the summer.

I use to start this process about 2 weeks before competition it was good for about 15-17 lbs.  You can cut more but this is the safest way I found especially if you must keep your strength.

Have a partner with you to help push and keep an eye on you.  Also a gluco meter is not a bad idea.  Check your blood sugar and eat or modify the routine if you need too.


----------

